# Gaming PC Zusammenstellung



## DrunkenBerserker (7. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor mir um Weihnachten rum selbst einen PC zusammen zubauen. Er sollte auf Multimedia ausgelegt sein heißt Filme, Adobe Suite usw. und auch noch in 3-4 Jahren neue Spiele sauber darstellen können. Soweit bin ich bisher: 

Konfiguration 

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed
280,25 Euro

GPU: MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort 
334,20

Motherboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
128,97 Euro

CPU Cooler: Thermalright True Spirit 140 
34,16 Euro

RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro silber DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2133 
77,29 Euro

Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, bulk 
62,97 Euro

SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
144,15 Euro

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s
101,25

Tower: Silverstone SST-TJ09B-W TemJin Big-Tower - black Window
138,45 Euro

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.31
91,90 Euro

Betriebssystem: Microsoft: Windows 7 Professional 32Bit/64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack, labeled (deutsch) (PC)  
48,90 Euro

Powerline: devolo dLAN 500 duo+ Starter Kit, 500Mbps, 2x LAN (9129)
77,43 Euro

Gesamtpreis: Versandkosten etc. ca. 1550€

Ist diese Zusammenstellung dafür geeignet oder sollte ich etwas ändern?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2013)

Das ist generell schon mal sehr gut, aber 4 kleinere Anmerkungen:

- das RAM brignt nix, nimm da einfach DDR3-1600 mit 1,5Volt, alles andere ist bei den Werten egal, da hast Du in der Praxis keine Vorteile von
- BD-Brenner? Sicher? An sich bringt es nix, BD zu brennen in Zeiten von günstigen USB-Sticks und externen HDDs. Und falls es um BD am PC schauen geht: da gibt es nicht selten mal Probleme - wenn Du dann mal eine wirklich gut funktionierende Software gefunden hast, kostet die meistens noch was - und dann bist Du mit einem externen Standalone-BD-Player an sich besser bedient, zumal Du dann den PC auch nicht eingeschaltet haben musst, wenn Du BD/DVD schaust.
- als SSD würd ich nicht die evo-Version nehmen, da die deutlich weniger Schreibvorgänge als Lebensdauer der SSD hat als sämtliche anderen aktuellen SSD auf dem Markt. 
- das Netzteil ist sehr gut, aber an sich schon viel zu viel. Grad die effiziente E9-Serie: da würde für so einen PC auch die 480W-Version locker reichen. 

und Allgemein: bis Weihnachten kann sich noch viel tun, d.h. es "passt" zwar alles, aber natürlich solltest Du dann vorher noch mal neu zusammenstellen    und "3-4 Jahre", das wird selbst mit einer HighEnd-Karte erfahrungsgemäß sehr schwer, außer Du meinst damit, dass Du wirklich bis zum bitteren Ende wartest, also erst dann erneut aufrüstest, wenn selbst auf niedrigen Details der PC nicht mehr reicht   allerdings würde es keinen Sinn machen, noch mehr ausgeben - da wäre es so oder so klüger, das Geld zu sparen und sich mit zB 2 Jahren zufrieden zu geben und dann aufzurüsten, dann hat man bei gleicher Gesamtinvestition einen schnellere PC, als wenn man JETZT viel mehr ausgibt.


----------



## DrunkenBerserker (8. September 2013)

Konfiguration 

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed
280,25 Euro

GPU: MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort 
334,20Euro

Motherboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
128,97 Euro

CPU Cooler: Thermalright True Spirit 140 
34,16 Euro

RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro silber DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24
63,81 Euro

Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224BB 
15,99 Euro

SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Pro (MZ-7PD256)
189,89 Euro

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s
101,25

Tower: Silverstone SST-TJ09B-W TemJin Big-Tower - black Window
138,45 Euro

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
83,24 Euro

Betriebssystem: Microsoft: Windows 7 Professional 32Bit/64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack, labeled (deutsch) (PC)  
48,90 Euro


So besser?


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2013)

Jo, das wär besser. Bei der SSD kannste auch die "Basic" nehmen, denn das wichtige bei ner SSD (Zugriffszeit und Lesespeed) ist bei der auch top, nur beim schreiben von Daten ist die nicht ganz so schnell, was "man" als normaler User aber bei ner SSD ja ohnehin kaum macht.


----------



## DrunkenBerserker (8. September 2013)

Also die hier? Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2013)

Jo, die meinte ich. Aber bis Weihnachten gibt es vlt eh wieder andere, die man auch nehmen könnte.


----------



## DrunkenBerserker (8. September 2013)

Ok viele Dank


----------

